# Drip edge on a low slope porch



## markcal02 (Sep 23, 2011)

What is the proper way to attach drip edge to a low slope porch?


----------



## 1985gt (Dec 21, 2010)

with nails or screws? A little more info will be needed for a more accurate response.


----------



## markcal02 (Sep 23, 2011)

Sorry about being so vague in the way i asked the question.

Does the drip edge go under or on top of the underlayment/felt?


----------



## mindfield (Sep 30, 2011)

how low sloped? What is the pitch? What type of roofing system are you using?


----------



## 1985gt (Dec 21, 2010)

Yeah how low slope, drip edge always goes under felt on shingles. on top of single plys and other low slopes then striped in.


----------



## blageurt (Dec 15, 2009)

On a low slope you should use 100% Ice /water shield and the drip edge should have a wider nailing edge like around 4 or 5 inches ( at least thats what I do) I also do not shingle anything below 2/12 ...I do a 2 ply Bit-Mod system


----------



## andy (Oct 30, 2011)

Under at the eave and over on the rake


----------

